# Greys Prodigy SX vs Prodigy GT3



## e30Birdy (4. Juni 2012)

*Greys Prodigy SX vs Prodigy GT3 oder sonst ein vorschlag?*

Ich denke an ein satz Karpfenruten zu kaufen und wollte wissen was der unterschied zur der obengennanten ruten ist oder vielleicht wo die Kaufempfehlung hinfallen wird.

Ich möchte auf jedenfall quali kaufen womit ich sehr viele jahre spass haben kann. Denke an 12ft 3lbs ruten und man hört halt sehr gutes von der Greys serien.

Oder sollte ich vielleicht zur eine Chub Outcast Plus greifen? Was ist mit Nash, Fox, Daiwa in der preisklasse? Will auf jedenfall kein besenstiel und auch kein wabbelstock.

Will halt diese ruten auch ab und an auf Raubfisch (Zander/Hecht) mit kofi fischen.

Jede hilfe wird bedankt.


----------



## matchwinnerpro (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Greys Prodigy SX vs Prodigy GT3*

Also ich habe letztens im Laden die GT3 und die SX verglichen und für mich sind es die selben Blanks, nur mit anderer Aufmachung. Bei der SX liest mann immer wieder von Rutenbrüchen, die zwar immer anstandslos ersetzt werden, aber ärgerlich ist es trotzdem. Die Outcast hingegeb hat einen etwas dickeren Blank und macht einen solideren Eindruck, der Vorgänger ohne + wird hier bei uns sehr oft gefischt und alle sind zufrieden. Was du letztendlich kaufst liegt bei dir, Geschmäcker sind verschieden.


----------



## Scarer (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Greys Prodigy SX vs Prodigy GT3*

Moin,

ich hab mich dieses Jahr auch entschlossen neue Ruten zu holen.
Wollte erst die neue Nash Entity kaufen, hab mich dann vor Ort, nach einem Vergleich für die Greys entschieden.
Meiner Meinung nach war die GT3 etwas feinfühliger und weicher als die SX, mir persönlich hat die Aktion der GT3 besser gefallen. 
Da ich mein Augenmerk nicht auf Weitwurf, sondern eher auf gute Aktion im Drill gelegt habe, ist es die GT3 geworden, hatte bei der Rute das bessere Gefühl. Ist aber bestimmt Ansichtssache.
Die Rute war im Drill perfekt bis zum Keschern, kein mal das Gefühl gehabt, das passt jetzt nicht. 
Verarbeitung ist bei beiden gut, Austattung auch. Der Blank ist der selbe wie Ihn Daiwa bei für seine Emblemblanks verwendet.
Wir hatten beide Ruten nebeneinander liegen, bis auf Kleinigkeiten absolut identisch. Ich fische die 3lbs version der GT3 und bin rundum zufrieden.
Auch werfen mit den Ruten macht Spass, nur Weitwurfwunder sind die nicht unbedingt (bisher max.110m mit 80g solo, 0,30er Schnur, LC Rolle), hab allerdings auch bisher nie voll durchgezogen.
Der Preis geht für die GT3 voll in Ordnung, das passt.

LG
Michael


----------



## e30Birdy (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Greys Prodigy SX vs Prodigy GT3*



matchwinnerpro schrieb:


> Also ich habe letztens im Laden die GT3 und die SX verglichen und für mich sind es die selben Blanks, nur mit anderer Aufmachung. Bei der SX liest mann immer wieder von Rutenbrüchen, die zwar immer anstandslos ersetzt werden, aber ärgerlich ist es trotzdem. Die Outcast hingegeb hat einen etwas dickeren Blank und macht einen solideren Eindruck, der Vorgänger ohne + wird hier bei uns sehr oft gefischt und alle sind zufrieden. Was du letztendlich kaufst liegt bei dir, Geschmäcker sind verschieden.


 
Ja wollte halt erfahrungen oder vielleicht anregungen. Bin auch offen für andere vorschläge. Ich bin neu in segment Karpfen angeln aber will gleich gescheites gerät kaufen, am liebsten 2 teilig (habe ein kombi). Aber ich habe halt wirklich nicht viel lust auf hin und her schicken auch wenn es anstandlos ausgetauscht wird.



Scarer schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hab mich dieses Jahr auch entschlossen neue Ruten zu holen.
> Wollte erst die neue Nash Entity kaufen, hab mich dann vor Ort, nach einem Vergleich für die Greys entschieden.
> ...


 
Klingt ganz okay




Vielleicht kann einer was zur: 
Nash Entity?
Fox Ranger XTS?
Daiwa Windcast?
Prologic C3?
oder was sagen in der preisklasse?? 

Denke 130 euro (maximal) für ne rute ist schon schwer in ordnung.


----------



## matchwinnerpro (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Greys Prodigy SX vs Prodigy GT3*

In der Preisklasse würde ich im Moment die Beastmaster BX kaufen, da passt die verarbeitungs Quali und der Gegenwert.


----------



## Scarer (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Greys Prodigy SX vs Prodigy GT3*



e30Birdy schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann einer was zur:
> Nash Entity?
> Fox Ranger XTS?
> Daiwa Windcast?
> ...


 
Moin,

die Nash 3lbs kannst Du Dir auch bedenkenlos kaufen, aber wenn dann solltest Du die mit geteiltem Handteil nehmen, die durchgehende hat Probs mit den Ringen am Rutenhalter.
Die Aktion der Rute ist genial, mir aber etwas zu schwammig gewesen, deswegen die Greys.( auch wegen der 25jährigen Garantie als Erstkäufer)

Fox sind Prügel, wenn dann die Horizon, die ist echt geil, aber auch 190€ (Vollkork)teuer. "Fettekarpfen" immo 150€ für die Duplon!

Daiwa ist es immer wert ein Auge drauf zu werfen.

Sonst fällt mir immo nur die Chub ein, die wird immo wohl am meisten gefischt.

Geh in einen Laden und nehm die Ruten in die Hand und vergleich selber, wo Du das beste Gefühl hast , die solltest Du nehmen, teuer muss nicht unbedingt für Dich die beste Wahl sein, ist immer der persönliche Eindruck der ausschlaggebend sein sollte.

LG
Michael


----------



## e30Birdy (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Greys Prodigy SX vs Prodigy GT3*



Scarer schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> die Nash 3lbs kannst Du Dir auch bedenkenlos kaufen, aber wenn dann solltest Du die mit geteiltem Handteil nehmen, die durchgehende hat Probs mit den Ringen am Rutenhalter.
> Die Aktion der Rute ist genial, mir aber etwas zu schwammig gewesen, deswegen die Greys.( auch wegen der 25jährigen Garantie als Erstkäufer)
> ...



ja muss halt mal zum fishermans partner fahren und mal anlangen aber denke die werden bloss die Greys haben. Glaube nicht das sie Nash Verkaufen.. Will am liebsten was mit ein 50er leitring das ich a bissl weiter werfen kann.. Ich schau mal einfach.. die Greys sagen mir schon sehr zu da sie 25 jahre garantie haben und Greys auch gute quali hat.. mein kollege sagte mir aber das ich 3,5lbs holen sollte aber irgendwie denke ich das die überdimensoniert sind für mein gebrauch.. glaube nicht das bei uns 120-140m werfen muss und glaube nicht das wir 40 pfunder drinne haben.. naja aber will schon mal ein 80+gr blei mit pva aber raus schleudern können


----------



## cyberpeter (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Greys Prodigy SX vs Prodigy GT3*



e30Birdy schrieb:


> Will am liebsten was mit ein 50er leitring das ich a bissl weiter werfen kann..



Unterhalte dich mal mit einem guten Rutenbauer, was Dir ein 50er Leitring bringt. Dir wird keiner "freiwillig" so ein Monster verbauen!


----------



## e30Birdy (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Greys Prodigy SX vs Prodigy GT3*

Jetzt bloss die frage ob 3 oder 3,5lbs...


----------

